

Ask HN to Discuss: Privacy in the new modern world - jimmyjim

What I found more fascinating than the cute little challenge jacquesm proposed was the very content of onetimetoken's post ( http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1197027 ).<p>He's articulated rather well the practical demise of privacy. Is it perhaps time for a fundamention revision of privacy itself? In this day and age, where do we draw the line? Identity management is a task that only the technically-minded can successfully pull off, and 'being quiet' isn't a very good alternative either.
======
pascalchristian
I've actually commented on the original post you've mentioned, but I'll put it
here again.

I am not playing the devil's advocate here, but I think that as the internet
matures it is the way to go.

Imagine buying groceries on Safeway. People does not seem to have trouble with
that. However if a PE/police/ex-GF/stalker come there and wanted to track you
down, they could. The cashier would remembered what you are like. The security
would point out what you wore. Fellow shoppers can be interogated for your
presence. And people do not have any problem with that.

Now, why can't I track a flamer on the message board, neo-nazis on twitter,
hate-sayers on IRCs, perverts on dating sites, and paedophiles on MMORPGs?

Animosity does make the internet go round, but it also encourages stupid and
illegal behaviour. It also destroys the credibility of the web as a trusted
source of information, which is why you can't quote random sites or rants for
an academic paper.

I believe the future of the internet is one which identity is not publicly
shown, but publicly managed. We'll finally be able to find out which company
edited their own Wikipedia article.

